# hong kong fuey



## sanityassassin

A question for the great minds out there

What was hong kong fueys real name been trying to remember in work and noone seems to know can anyone help out?


----------



## nixie

I remember he was a janitor, but his name eludes me


----------



## Leto

Perry


----------



## Foxbat

I thought his name was Albert but my memory's not too good these days (I do remember that he was a number one super guy)


----------



## manuel

It was Henry the Janitor, wasn't it?  It was definately Rosemary the receptionist.   And Sarge was Sarge.


----------



## nixie

Henry...  thats it


----------



## shodgson13

His name was Penry - Penry Pooch and his Cat who solved all the crimes was spot.


----------



## Stenevor

Heres your answer - YouTube - Hong Kong Phooey intro=


----------



## roddglenn

Ahhhh waves of nostalgia!  What a great cartoon!


----------



## SpaceShip

The No. 1 Super Guy!!


----------

